# Too funny not to share



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got back from Ecuador, Saw this girl nursing in the CRAZY traffic in Quito!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

And they look like they're checkin YOU out lol! Driver should probably keep his eyes on the road .

la mamá no es demasiado dura en los ojos.....


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

That is just wild. I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see the pic myself. I wonder if she can change his diaper on there too


----------

